# Hello I am new here!



## ejh7070

Hello I am Edward. This is my first post on this forum. I just wanted to introduce myself. The reason I came here is I am having some depression issues.

There is so many that I have to list here but some are these.

I am depressed about not being able to find work.
Not being able to have a meaningful relationship I have never had a date in my life and I am 39 years of age and I am still with no one to have a relationship with.
I have some medical issues that are making me depressed like I am not able to hold my #2 parts alot of times I know it is gross but that is why I am depressed.
I am also been wanting to go to school college to get a better career but I am depressed since I am not able to afford it. Nor have transportation to the college.
There are many more area's that i am depressed but to many to list.

Thank you for reading my post.

Edward


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Welcome to Psychlinks, Edward.

Are you currently under medical care for those medical issues?


----------



## ejh7070

No I have had seen a doctor for the medical part but the doctor could not find anything wrong with me.  It gets embarrassing after awhile when it happens.

and also annoying to.


I am also not being treated at this time for my depression either since I am not able to afford it.


----------



## Andy

Welcome to Psychlinks ejh7070! :2thumbs:


----------



## Daniel

:welcome:



> I am also not being treated at this time for my depression either since I am not able to afford it.​



BTW, you may get some info on resources by calling 211, which is mentioned here: http://forum.psychlinks.ca/therapy-...g-mental-health-care-when-money-is-tight.html


----------



## ejh7070

Thanks for the kind words of welcome.  

Daniel I will find something soon.  Just working towards what all my depression is so I have a plan when i go and see the doctor or whom I get to see.


----------



## Retired

Hello Edward and welcome to Psychlinks. It can be very difficult to make the move to seek help when dealing with depression. 

Is there someone in your life who can help you make the phone calls to find a resource where you could find treatment?

Finding help can seem overwhelming at first, but taking it one step at a time and building on each call or each success makes the process a little less intimidating.


----------



## ejh7070

Well steve I am basically in touch with a psychologist of sorts he is in another town and yesterday before I joined this forum I emailed him some questiions.
i did get a response back from him but since it is a holiday weekend I wont here back from my latest email back to him so tuesday I will find out more.


----------



## Retired

Edward,

I did a Google Search for "Tennessee Free Medical Services" and came up with several resources, including this one: Free Medical Clinics and Free Dental Clinics in Tennessee

Have a look at the search results and see if there is anything in your area that might be of help. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Hi there ejh7070; welcome!  Glad to hear you are searching for some help with your depression.

There are many things that can cause those medical issues, maybe you could get a 2nd opinion from another doctor.  I know people with colitis, food allergies, and other problems that make bowel control very challenging and they are embarrassed about it.   Some people find that extra fibre helps, others find that food restrictions work, etc...   

A chronic medical condition can be very draining, and probably isn't helping your depression at all.  If you have trouble digesting things, you may be very malnourished and that can affect how you feel because your body is just not getting what it needs to thrive.  It messes with your chemistry in your body and brain.  I hope you can figure out what the medical issue is soon.


----------



## ejh7070

Thank you steve for looking that up for me.  Though free to use clinics I have no way to town since no gas for car.

Though I will find away.  I am living back home with my parents again for like the 4 or 5th time and it really stinks.
My stepdad has his own business and right now he is not working due to the economy no one is hiring him for his service.
if he got work I would have something to do also.
and there could be gas to get me to some help.

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




jollygreenjellybean said:


> Hi there ejh7070; welcome!  Glad to hear you are searching for some help with your depression.
> 
> There are many things that can cause those medical issues, maybe you could get a 2nd opinion from another doctor.  I know people with colitis, food allergies, and other problems that make bowel control very challenging and they are embarrassed about it.   Some people find that extra fibre helps, others find that food restrictions work, etc...
> 
> A chronic medical condition can be very draining, and probably isn't helping your depression at all.  If you have trouble digesting things, you may be very malnourished and that can affect how you feel because your body is just not getting what it needs to thrive.  It messes with your chemistry in your body and brain.  I hope you can figure out what the medical issue is soon.



 Thank you jollygreenjellybean Though I have had test done for the medical issue and when the doctor came back he told me that when I eat something it is out of my system in 15 min instead of like everyone elses who has to wait half hour or so or longer.  Though he also told me that even though My system is faster I am getting the  the nutrients I should be getting I know if I drink water in the morning when I first wake up well I have to run to the bathroom.  I also know there is away to get passed this just not have found the right doctor.  Right now with no food nor money to buy food I am like eating once aday again the food stamps come on wed so we will eat good then.


----------



## Daniel

> eating once aday again


There are also food banks, such as those run by local churches.

Also:
http://forum.psychlinks.ca/dieting-...gement/15153-healthy-foods-for-under-1-a.html


----------



## ejh7070

Daniel yes they are but there is one problem no gas to get there.  But thank you for the thoughts


----------



## Daniel

If you can offer to volunteer for them, they may pick you up.   I volunteer at a food bank just because it's my father who runs it, and they are always in need of volunteers.

What is more commonly done, however, is that a person asks to be added to the disability list so that someone else -- like an acquaintance who also goes to the food bank -- can pickup their groceries for them.  (At my food bank, a doctor's note is required, and one person volunteers to deliver groceries as well.)

The main problem is that it really isn't a lot of food, anyway.


----------



## ejh7070

I will look into it.  But not sure yet though right now all I want is to get fixed then move on with life.


----------



## Cat Dancer

Welcome!


----------



## ejh7070

Cat Dancer said:


> Welcome!



Thank you


----------



## AmZ

Welcome


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Maybe Google: irritable bowel syndrome....

for example: 

Irritable Bowel Disease | DrDahlman.com
Irritable bowel syndrome - PubMed Health

This person and I can go to a restaurant and both have a similar meal.  However if it involves pan fries or other meal that was fried in oil (and possibly that restaurant hasn't cleaned or changed it's oil or cooks it too long in the oil) he feels an almost immediate reaction in his abdomen (cramping).  He doesn't want to use the washroom at the restaurant (too public for him), so he will want to leave immediately following the meal, and the drive home is very uncomfortable, and will almost not make it.

Does this sound similar to what you have?


----------



## Daniel

...or maybe just anxiety causing IBS-like symptoms.


----------



## ejh7070

jollygreenjellybean

something like that but I do not have cramping pains just I can not hold #2 and it is very depressing to have that happen.



---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

I do believe that I do have anxiety a lot of it to. I just mentioned a few things that I am depressed about I could write a book with all of my depressed area's.


----------



## BluMac81

ejh7070 said:


> Hello I am Edward. This is my first post on this forum. I just wanted to introduce myself. The reason I came here is I am having some depression issues.
> 
> There is so many that I have to list here but some are these.
> 
> I am depressed about not being able to find work.
> Not being able to have a meaningful relationship I have never had a date in my life and I am 39 years of age and I am still with no one to have a relationship with.
> I have some medical issues that are making me depressed like I am not able to hold my #2 parts alot of times I know it is gross but that is why I am depressed.
> I am also been wanting to go to school college to get a better career but I am depressed since I am not able to afford it. Nor have transportation to the college.
> There are many more area's that i am depressed but to many to list.
> 
> Thank you for reading my post.
> 
> Edward



Hi Edward.  No matter how bad thing are in your life, there is always at least someone or some group of people who have it worse, so count your blessings! 

You're in a similar state as I am with your issues:  I don't have a job either, just going to college taking only 1 or 2 classes a semester cause I can't handle more.  I get down on myself about that cause many people can handle a full time job plus full time school, along with a wife and two kids.  Why am I so weak? ... I ask myself.  I also am pretty lost in 'love land', as I've really only had one actual relationship, I have been on dates, even recently, but they all turn out badly.  I'm turning 30 next month and I just hate the fact that I am STILL alone, when it seems like all of my 'friends' (facebook friends mainly) are married and have children... uggh, I want a nice healthy relationship with a woman but its a dog eat dog world in the dating scene, so I don't blame you for not having been on a date.  The only thing that gets me by is what one Buddhist monk said one time regarding this, and that is "There is single suffering and there is married/relationship suffering, you're really just exchanging one for another"  Though, in regards to that quote, I still feel like my life is so far away from reaching any potential of happiness and fulfillment, because relationships provide a special, new kind of joy, that I feel like I will never experience.  Do you feel that way too?  I have medical issues too like crazy, not sure what yours are, but I need surgery on my knees (torn miniscus, cartilidge, broken bone, etc.) so I can't get too active in sports or anything.  Not to mention my lower back is completely out of whack, and the chiropractor I saw made it worse.  And I have some terrible insomnia and night terrors, makes it so I can't fall asleep till about 3 hours of lying in bed, and I dread the bed, so I get stuck in a place where I fall asleep at 5am or so and wake up around 2pm, by the time I'm up and dressed and ready, 2/3rds of the day is gone... *sigh*, i'm working on that one.

I just want to let you know that you're not alone in this.  If you want to chat sometime let me know by an IM here, I'd be glad to talk.

-Matt


----------



## ejh7070

Thank you Matt I have posted this awhile ago.  Even though I still suffer what I have said for the income aspect of things I still have not found a job.
 I though have found a source of some income with other means like instead of me sitting on this computer thinking what I can and can not have I just put my talent to good use I went to a site called www.fiverr.com even though I only make $5 per job I do well for one week I made $54 I am now working towards making more then that.  There are many different things people can do on there.

I am still suffering for my bowel issue it does bother me but not sure what to do in that area.  Right now I just focus on the funds so I can get a apartment.

Thank you again for sending me a message.

All the best

Edward


----------



## AmZ

Welcome


----------



## ejh7070

AmZ said:


> Welcome



Thank You


----------



## locrian

Hi Edward,

Welcome to PL.  I tend to be somewhat prone to anxiety, though it's not nearly as bad as it used to be.  But I remember having to run to the bathroom when I was in situations I found highly stressful.  You mentioned that your doctor found nothing wrong with you.  That could mean one of two things:  either there's a medical problem that's more difficult to detect, or the problem is not caused by a physical illness.  

You might consider keeping a simple diary, or journal.  Each day just down a few of the things that are foremost on your mind, the stuff that's stirring up your emotions (especially anxiety).  And if you have an episode of losing bowel control, write down when it happened and anything else that's related to it.  If you keep a record like this for a month or so, you might be able to see a pattern of what tends to trigger it.  Also, if you ever manage to get to a therapist, you can take the journal with you.

It might also be interesting to see if you had any issues around toilet training or using the bathroom in childhood.  In my case, I distinctly remember being terrified of swimming - I was afraid of drowning.  Somehow, when I would go to the swimming pool, my body would react by needing to defecate, so I would excuse myself and go into the safety of the bathroom stall.  It was a protective mechanism that I developed, but this behavior continued into my adult life, in inappropriate situations.


----------



## ejh7070

locrian said:


> Hi Edward,
> 
> Welcome to PL.  I tend to be somewhat prone to anxiety, though it's not nearly as bad as it used to be.  But I remember having to run to the bathroom when I was in situations I found highly stressful.  You mentioned that your doctor found nothing wrong with you.  That could mean one of two things:  either there's a medical problem that's more difficult to detect, or the problem is not caused by a physical illness.
> 
> You might consider keeping a simple diary, or journal.  Each day just down a few of the things that are foremost on your mind, the stuff that's stirring up your emotions (especially anxiety).  And if you have an episode of losing bowel control, write down when it happened and anything else that's related to it.  If you keep a record like this for a month or so, you might be able to see a pattern of what tends to trigger it.  Also, if you ever manage to get to a therapist, you can take the journal with you.
> 
> It might also be interesting to see if you had any issues around toilet training or using the bathroom in childhood.  In my case, I distinctly remember being terrified of swimming - I was afraid of drowning.  Somehow, when I would go to the swimming pool, my body would react by needing to defecate, so I would excuse myself and go into the safety of the bathroom stall.  It was a protective mechanism that I developed, but this behavior continued into my adult life, in inappropriate situations.



Thank you locrian for posting on my thread.  I am not sure if it is food or what I do know if I wake up in the morning and drink a cold class of water.  Well not soon after I am running to the bathroom.  My bowels say lets go.

But I have noticed a few things when I am upset or if anxiety kicks in I do have issues but there are also foods that do it like water and some stuff I cut out.
Now for the childhood thing not sure since I remember that when I was a child I would wet the bed but not soil anything.  The soiling issue did not start til my 30s

Thank you for your post.


----------



## Daniel

> . I am not sure if it is food or what I do know if I wake up in the morning and drink a cold class of water. Well not soon after I am running to the bathroom. My bowels say lets go.



Everyone has a gastrocolic reflex. This is evident in cats and dogs as well.  So you may be pathologizing normal bodily functions, especially since it seems your doctor seemed to give you a clean bill of health.

OTOH:



> The gastrocolic reflex is a reflex in which the act of eating stimulates movement in the gastrointestinal tract. Eating large meals or foods with high fat content can increase the stimulation of this reflex and result in stronger intestinal contractions.
> 
> Keeping the gastrocolic reflex in mind when you eat can be helpful if you suffer from irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). If your IBS is diarrhea-predominant IBS, you will want to eat smaller meals and low-fat foods to avoid strengthening gut contractions. If you suffer from constipation predominant IBS (IBS-C), you may be able to encourage a bowel movements, particularly in the morning, by eating a large meal with some fat content.
> 
> Gastrocolic Reflex - What Is the Gastrocolic Reflex ​







​


----------



## ejh7070

IF that is true Daniel then why cant I make it to the bathroom  sometimes?  Sometimes I just do not understand why this happens  And  with advancement in medical area there should be an answer.


----------



## Daniel

In that case, you need treatment, e.g. SSRIs are used to treat IBS symptoms.   And I assume you aren't getting treatment because you can't afford it. 

There are also books and articles on self-care for IBS, such as _IBS for Dummies_.  The first chapter  from that book.

The ideal, however, would be to see a GI specialist who would do food allergy testing, etc.    But even with such testing,  it helps to keep a diary of foods, such as those that contain gluten, etc.   Everyone with IBS seems to have a bad reaction to very fatty foods like pizza, etc.  Gluten is also a problem for some people, especially those with celiac disease. So there are other GI diseases besides IBS like Crohn's disease,  ulcerative colitis, and celiac disease.  But I think those are less common.

From the first chapter of _IBS for Dummies_:



> Here’s a partial list of what your doctor needs to rule out:
> 
> *Food intolerances*: Lactose intolerance, gluten intolerance (celiac disease), and fruit intolerance fall into this category. In plain English, these intolerances mean you can’t digest dairy, you can’t digest wheat, or you can’t digest fruit. We discuss these conditions in Chapters 2 and 4.
> 
> Inflammatory bowel disease (IBD): There are two IBDs: Crohn’s disease and ulcerative colitis. They are more serious conditions than IBS, and they cause structural damage to the intestines, such as strictures or ulcerations. Their symptoms often mirror those of IBS but also include rectal bleeding. Crohn’s can give symptoms outside the intestines, such as ulcers in the mouth and fissures and fistulas around the anus. We introduce you to both IBDs in Chapter 2.
> 
> Cancer: Bowel cancer may take the form of a tumor that gradually blocks off the intestines and causes cramping pain that worsens over time. The symptoms of cancer differ from IBS because they can be more localized and more severe.


----------



## ejh7070

Thanks Daniel I do have someone new helping me with my diet he has made a suggested list of what I can not eat and the stuff I should be eating.
I will keep the update soon of what I can eat and what I am to get rid of.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Daniel

Also, as you may know, Imodium is now available over the counter without a prescription and some people with IBS take it for long-term use.

OTOH:



> *Self-care*
> In many cases, simple changes in your diet and lifestyle can provide relief from irritable bowel syndrome. Although your body may not respond immediately to these changes, your goal is to find long-term, not temporary, solutions:
> 
> _Experiment with fiber_. When you have irritable bowel syndrome, fiber can be a mixed blessing. Although it helps reduce constipation, it can also make gas and cramping worse. The best approach is to gradually increase the amount of fiber in your diet over a period of weeks. Examples of foods that contain fiber are whole grains, fruits, vegetables and beans. If your signs and symptoms remain the same or worse, tell your doctor. You may also want to talk to a dietitian. Some people do better limiting dietary fiber and instead take a fiber supplement that causes less gas and bloating. If you take a fiber supplement, such Metamucil or Citrucel, be sure to introduce it gradually and drink plenty of water every day to minimize gas, bloating and constipation. If you find that taking fiber helps your IBS, use it on a regular basis for best results.
> _Avoid problem foods_. If certain foods make your signs and symptoms worse, don't eat them. Common culprits include alcohol, chocolate, caffeinated beverages such as coffee and sodas, medications that contain caffeine, dairy products, and sugar-free sweeteners such as sorbitol or mannitol. If gas is a problem for you, foods that might make symptoms worse include beans, cabbage, cauliflower and broccoli. Fatty foods may also be a problem for some people. Chewing gum or drinking through a straw can lead to air swallowing, causing more gas.
> _Eat at regular times_. Don't skip meals, and try to eat about the same time each day to help regulate bowel function. If you have diarrhea, you may find that eating small, frequent meals makes you feel better. But if you're constipated, eating larger amounts of high-fiber foods may help move food through your intestines.
> _Take care with dairy products_. If you're lactose intolerant, try substituting yogurt for milk. Or use an enzyme product, such as Lactaid, to help break down lactose. Consuming small amounts of milk products or combining them with other foods also may help. In some cases, though, you may need to eliminate dairy foods completely. If so, be sure to get enough protein, calcium and B vitamins from other sources.
> _Drink plenty of liquids_. Try to drink plenty of fluids every day. Water is best. Alcohol and beverages that contain caffeine stimulate your intestines and can make diarrhea worse, and carbonated drinks can produce gas.
> _Exercise regularly_. Exercise helps relieve depression and stress, stimulates normal contractions of your intestines and can help you feel better about yourself. If you've been inactive, start slowly and gradually increase the amount of time you exercise. If you have other medical problems, check with your doctor before starting an exercise program.
> _Use anti-diarrheal medications and laxatives with caution_.* If you try over-the-counter anti-diarrheal medications, such as Imodium or Kaopectate, use the lowest dose that helps*. In the long run, these medications can cause problems if you don't use them appropriately. The same is true of laxatives. If you have any questions about them, check with your doctor or pharmacist.
> IBS



And:



> “I tell patients that if they don’t deal with the emotional factors that relate to their problem,” Dr. Gerson said, “they are likely to continue to have symptoms.”
> 
> http://forum.psychlinks.ca/medical-...et-the-mind-help-tame-an-irritable-bowel.html


----------



## ejh7070

I do not use Imodium


----------



## Daniel

Another thing that can help is probiotics, such as from yogurt or supplements:



> They described the role of various drug options, among them low doses of antidepressants, antibiotics for patients with an overgrowth of intestinal bacteria, the over-the-counter drug Imodium for patients with diarrhea, water-absorbing laxatives for patients with constipation, and *probiotics, a nonprescription combination of healthful bacteria.*
> 
> http://forum.psychlinks.ca/medical-...et-the-mind-help-tame-an-irritable-bowel.html



e.g. anecdotal evidence about Activia.


----------



## ejh7070

thank you Daniel for all your help


----------



## Daniel

BTW, a popular probiotic for IBS has a money-back guarantee:

Amazon.com: Align Digestive Care Probiotic Supplement New Starter Pack, 14 Capsules

Align: Love the Experience Or Your Money Back!


----------



## ejh7070

Thank you Daniel for your Help you been such a great help!  Everyone here has.  Thanks to all who have added to this post.


----------

